# Herp shop owners please read.



## Spen (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey there, I'm currently moving towards starting up a rep shop and just wanted to ask if anyone had any advice for me, or to tell me what they'd like to see in a shop, anything really. Really would be appreciated.


----------

